# Aide pour taux horaires



## Marina (5 Août 2022)

Bonjour j’ai un contrat qui ce présente à moi pour septembre mais je ne sais pas trop quel taux horaire serait correct,que me conseiller vous svp?Je suis dans un secteur où il y a pas beaucoup de demande et la maman a insister pour que lui conserve la place sans même demander mon tarif .C est un contrat sur 36 semaine 3 jours par semaine 24 hr par semaine  ,ce n’est pas un gros contrat mais pour le moment sa me suffit car j’ai deux autre contrat ?Niveau taux horaire et frais d entretien que me conseiller vous svp?


----------



## Caro52 (9 Août 2022)

Bonjour 5 euros net environ car c'est un contrat de 74h par mois


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Août 2022)

A vous de voir je dirais ! certaines ici ne travaillent  pas en dessous de 500 euros alors à voir si cela passe pour que le PE ait sa CMG ... et si vous avez des demandes ne vous gênez surtout pas c'est un conseil de "vieille" !!! 😉


----------



## LadyA. (9 Août 2022)

Ne pensez pas en taux horaire. .. demandez vous quel salaire net vous souhaitez pour ce contrat.
Perso je prendrais 450 € ( 302€ de cmg si aide médiane +crédit crédit d'impôts, ça ne fait pas grand chose à débourser )


----------



## Sandrine2572 (9 Août 2022)

Bonjour

Moi je dirais méfiance sur la précipitation de cette maman ... Être sur que rien ne se cache la dessous.   Sinon pour le taux horaire a vous de voir suivant les tarifs pratiquer chez vous  et ce que vous voulez


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Août 2022)

Tout à fait LadyA 450 euros serait bien pour si peu d'heures et semaines et ainsi les PE pourraient avoir la CMG !


----------



## Griselda (9 Août 2022)

Sachant qu'un contrat à temps plein c'est 195h/mois payées, là ce n'est même pas un mi-temps, perso' ça ne serait pas en dessous de 5€ net/h car si aujourd'hui ça te suffit car tu as 2 autres "bons" contrats, rien ne te dit que d'ici la fin de ce contrat là tes 2 autres seront toujours d'actualité, peut -être qu'à ce moment là quand ils partiront tu n'aurais plus que des demandes de tout petits contrats.
Il n'y a aucune bonne raison d'accepter de bloquer une place à temps plein pour un salaire à mi-temps ou moins.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (9 Août 2022)

Bonjour, 
Idem que Griselda, je rajouterais que même à 6€ net , c'est petit comme reste à charge si CMG médiane. Hors cp bien entendu.


----------



## LadyA. (9 Août 2022)

Oui voilà,  je prendrais 6€25 net, ça donne une mensu de 450€.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (10 Août 2022)

Ici un contrat ( même petit ) a 6,25 euros net aucun PE acceptera


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (10 Août 2022)

Sandrine, il faut lui expliquer son reste à charge,  qui dans tous les cas, salaire mini ou pas sera au moins de 15%.
Dans le cas cité,  pour un ex de cmg médiane,  avec 95€ de crédit d'impôt,  soit au total 302 + 95 = 397€.
Avec un 6€ net = 432 €..
432 - 397 =35€ 

Sauf que le reste à charge de 15% donne 65€

Donc on est moins cher que pajemploi si on veut.
Sachant que là le taux horaire brut est à 1.188 € en reste à charge ! 
Hors cp...
Qui travaille pour ce tarif à part au tiers monde ! 

Faites sauter les barrières !


----------



## Sandrine2572 (10 Août 2022)

Suit tout a fait d accord avec toi generalmetal 

Pour le crédit d impôt ici les PE vont te repondre qu il le touche que 1 fois par an donc pour eux ça viens pas en déduction tous les mois 

Tu leur dit 6 euros net de l heure ils font un malaise 😀


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Août 2022)

Oui Sandrine2572 je te comprends car ici petit village et une prend le minimum alors si je dis 6 euros de l'heure ils partent en courant ! mais celles en ville qui peuvent se le permettre je alide à 100% ! mais comme tout diffère dans ce métier on n'y arrivera jamais ...


----------



## LadyA. (10 Août 2022)

Je ne parle jamais en taux horaire.
Je donne le salaire net, et j'explique,  calculs à l'appui, les déduction cmg et crédit d'impôts. Les parents comprennent parfaitement.
Si besoin, je leur rappelle qu'une baby sitter pour par ex un samedi soir,  leur coûte au minimum 12€ de l'heure, soit facilement 60€ pour une soirée ciné restau. Et je compare avec notre reste à charge sur un mois entier.
Ils comprennent et ne chipotent pas, car je n'hésite pas à dire si besoin " il vous reste tant à charge,  trouvez vous que ce soit bcp pour s'occuper de votre enfant x heures par mois? Moi je trouve cela dérisoire , vous comprenez qu'un enfant coûte de l'argent et que vous ne pouvez embaucher une ass mat sans que cela ne vous coûte rien " Tout ça avec le sourire.
J'ai peu de demandes ds mon secteur mais ça passe.


----------



## Marina (11 Août 2022)

merci à toutes pour les réponses apportées et c est vrai qu il faut que je voit surtout en therme de salaire attendu .Bonne vacance pour celle qui le sont encore .


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (11 Août 2022)

Sandrine, non, le crédit d'impôt n'est pas versé en une seule fois.
Perso, j'en perçoit en janvier (déduction de cotisations syn)/

Là, il me semble même que celà peut être mensuel.

Pour Lady A, j'ai fait ressortir le taux horaire pour que certaines ams comprennent bien qu'en réalité, en regard de l'ENORME responsabilité d'accueillir, d'accompagner un enfant, le taux horaire brut et net, est ridiculement BAS. il n'y a pas d'autres mots.
Pour énormément d'heures.

Je le mets en avant, car sinon, une somme x indiquée comme çà, pour eux c'est flou.

J'ai reçu l'année dernière des parents un peu paumés sur ce point. Ils pensaient qu'ils allaient  devoir débourser le salaire complet, j'ai tout détaillé point par point...ils étaient bien surpris du résultat !


----------



## Cloclo (11 Août 2022)

GeneralMetal Peux-tu me detailler le point par point s’il te plaît ? Il se trouve que je suis dans la même situation de devoir annoncer un taux horaire costaud pour l’accueil d’un peri-scolaire et j’aimerai avoir des arguments bétons?
Merci d’avance


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Août 2022)

A salaire brut representant les heures mensualisées (mettre en avant le lissage, puisque les heures mensualisées et payées  ne sont pas les heures travaillées,  (variations importantes selon les mois).
Ensuite,  déduction des cotisations sociales = salaire net, celui que l'on déclare à pajemploi , j'insiste sur le fait que ce ne sera pas non plus le montant payé. 
Simulation avec les 3 cas possibles du montant de la cmg, puis du crédit d'impôt. 
Tenir quand même compte, que même avec ces aides, s'il s'agit d'un petit montant,  il reste dans tous les  cas au mini 15% à charge,  j'ai donne l'exemple plus haut.
Avec toutes ces données on arrive au reste à charge final mensuel, JUSTE pour le salaire. 
Je prends ensuite ce reste à charge divisé par les heures mensualisées pour avoir un reste à charge horaire.

Souvent le résultat est entre 1 ou 2 euros. 

Il faut bien sûr ajouter à ce salaire les Ie, Ir, mais j'insiste également sur le fait que ce sont des indemnités liées à des dépenses faites par moi, pour l'exercice de la profession,  frais dédiés à l'accueil.

Au final : la responsabilité énorme,  mon expérience,  etc.....justifie de mon (petit dans tous les cas), salaire..


----------



## Griselda (12 Août 2022)

J'ajouterais que notre nombre d'enfant en simultané étant limité par notre Agrément, ce qui garantie que l'AM ne se contente pas de "garder" des enfants du haut de son mirador mais bien d'accompagner l'enfant dans son évolution, notre salaire global sera constitué de tous les enfants accueillis (c'est pourquoi le taux horaire que chaque enfant "rapporte" est si faible) mais si pour un salaire global normal il faut accueillir au moins 3 enfants en même temps A TEMPS PLEIN soit 45h/semaine, à chaque fois qu'une AM concède une place à temps partiel elle prend sur elle le risque de ne pas pouvoir trouver un contrat qui le complétera avec un autre, en résulte un manque à gagner qui peut mettre gravement en peril la possibilité de vivre de ce métier (payer ses factures). C'est d'autant plus injuste que l'aide CMG, obtenue GRACE à notre Agrément, elle reste la même PAR JOUR quelque soit le nombre d'heure par jour payées. 
Quel salarié ou même entrepreneur accepterait un contrat à temps partiel, pour le même taux horaire, quand il a besoin et la possibilité d'accorder son temps à un contrat à temps plein qui lui ramène le salaire dont il a besoin?

Les AMs, parce qu'elles travaillent "dans l'humain" devraient ne pas avoir à payer leurs factures? Bien sur que non. Voilà LA RAISON pour laquelle le cœur de notre métier c'est d'accompagner des bébés jusqu'à leur entrée à l'école, à temps plein. Quand nous acceptons un peri ou un temps partiel c'est rarement parce que NOUS voulons ne travailler qu'à temps partiel et avoir un salaire partiel, n'est ce pas?!  

Ainsi j'explique aux PE qu'il aussi important de connaitre les BESOINS d'une Famille, que de connaitre les BESOINS de l'AM car c'est le 1er gage d'une bonne collaboration pérenne, donc dans l’intérêt de l'enfant concerné.
Il n'y a pas de mauvais besoins, il y a juste à trouver les 2 parties dont les besoins sauront s'accorder.
Cela permet aussi de poser des bases saines dès le début: les PE comprennent que si un contrat est signé avec moi, que si leurs besoins changent en cours de route il faudra en rediscuter pour voir comment on peut continuer de s'harmoniser. Ils ne sont donc pas surpris si tel est le cas que mon taux évolue ou qu'une demande ne puisse pas être acceptée.


----------



## Pioupiou (12 Août 2022)

Bonjour

Notre profession n'est pas encore éligible pour l'avance du crédit d'impôts immédiate à rémunération de l'assistante maternelle chaque mois pour notre employeur mais cela devrait se mettre en place prochainement.
Pour l'instant l'employeur bénéficie d'une avancée ce de 60% en début  d'année  avec complément dans la fin de l'été.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Août 2022)

Merci Piou piou j'avais cru lire que c'était acté !


----------



## Pioupiou (12 Août 2022)

@GénéralMétal1988 
C'est actée pour les emplois à  domicile mais pour notre profession dans l'immédiat.  Mais cela ne devrait pas tarder. 

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris


----------



## chantalounette (14 Août 2022)

Bonjour ,je viens de vous  lire ,et je me demande comment faites vous pour calculer le CMG  .Je vais avoir un contrat 1 jour par semaine pour dépanner une maman qui reprend le travail ,car la crèche ne peut pas garder  la petite   plus de 4 jours  par semaine. Je ne sais pas trop quel sera mon tarif...


----------



## Cloclo (14 Août 2022)

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Griselda (14 Août 2022)

La CMG d'un PE va dépendre de sa déclaration d'impôt ce n'est donc que lui qui peut savoir. 
Cela dit si tu vas sur le site de la CAF tu trouve facilement les 3 montants possibles.
perso je conseille toujours aux PE de faire une simulation de leur aide sur le site de la CAF ainsi ils connaitront leur restant à charge.
Gardons à l'esprit que si un PE te dit qu'il a une faible CMG, c'est alors qu'il déclare de bons revenus.
Depuis 20 ans je n'ai rencontré qu'un seul couple qui ne percevait aucune CMG (à leur dire) mais ils avaient tout les 2 des professions TRES TRES bien payées donc...


----------



## Pioupiou (14 Août 2022)

Le montant du CMG est fonction de plusieurs critères. 
- de la tranche des revenus 
- du nombre d'enfants 
- de l'âge de l'enfant (-6ans)
- du salaire de l'assistante maternelle car si il est inférieur au plafond il restera 15% à leur charge et il ne toucheront pas le plafond max.
Actuellement je garde une fratrie ils sont dans 3ème tranche pour deux enfants (+54102€) ils touchent 94.26 + 47.13 (+3 ans)  par mois et en septembre ils ne toucheront plus 47.13 car le grand + de 6 ans et deuxième + de 3 ans


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Août 2022)

Bonsoir vous êtes bien gentille de dépanner cette maman qui met sa petite 4 jours en crèche ! je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'un si petit accueil ??? bref si vous acceptez faites lui payer un bon taux horaire ! et ne vous occupez pas de ce qu'elle va toucher enfin bref je ne m'embêterais pas pour si peu ...


----------



## Sandrine2572 (14 Août 2022)

Bonjour
Réfléchissez bien car un contrat de 1 jour par semaine va vous bloquer si un contrat de 5 jours ou autre se présente à vous 
Moi j accepte se  style de contrat que si sa rentre en complément avec un autre contrat déjà en cours


----------



## chantalounette (15 Août 2022)

bonjour , oui c'est juste un complément .j'ai trois petits a la rentrée ,2 mois et demi ,14 mois et bientot 2 ans avec de gros volumes horaires .Le 4èmes c'est vraiment pour dépanner...


----------

